# lower leg (crus)



## vincix

M-ar interesa să traduc în română „lower leg”, partea inferioară a piciorului de la genunchi la gleznă, numită în engleză și „crus”, după cum spune wikipedia.


----------



## Trisia

Nu e vorba de gambă? Eu așa am auzit dintotdeauna.


----------



## farscape

Şi eu zic tot _gambă_ toată ziua da' aştept să vedem care e catchul...

Best,
.


----------



## vincix

Da, cred că e foarte bine așa  Aveam impresia că „gambă” se referă numai la mușchiul gambei. Mulțumesc.


----------

